# Fishing (oops, I mean CATCHIN') with truck



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Got out on the mighty Ohio with Daryl today in his boat. He had us on some wipers in short order. Then I put him on one of my honey holes for cats. Nice to see I haven't lost my touch, true to form, I followed my own rules...to a point anyway. You know, let the captain catch the most, and the biggest, this was his personal best bluecat, so that was good, later I managed to get one slightly larger, they were almost twins.  








Due to time constraints, I'll have to post more pictures later.
 Had a great time, thanks again Daryl. Jim


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fat bluecat  









We caught alot of fish, mostly blues I think one or maybe 2 channelcats, no flats. There were a few hybrids and I know I caught at least one drum, I think that was it, one drum  
Most of my fish I tossed back quick as they weren't picture worthy, Daryl got alot of picture fish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!!!!! mrfish and truck team up, in trucks boat  Any size on the hybrids? CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim you couldn't have picked a nicer guy to fish with..glad you both caught something


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Daryl banged a couple of these right away, here's the first one. I'll have to fix up the backgound a little on the 2nd shot & then replace it later. Was in a hurry this AM.  








( I got the trees growing out of your head-sorry Daryl....  )


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Couldn't leave that one looking like that  
Here is a better rendering......


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

One sour note was my catfish decided it wanted to release itself while posing, so when it did the spin/twist/twirl, it jumped onto my reel in the holder & broke the stem/foot off my all purpose skipjack rod. The reel is a 1 year old Fin Nor mega lite 1000 and simply a great small reel with a huge cork drag system-never sticks, always smooth, etc.
I get on the net, and go to Fin Nor, call the number, had to call back this AM, I asked about getting the new part (body) he said it would be easier to just send it back, I asked about a charge, he said there probably wouldn't be one, but if there was, it would be about $10-$15.00.  

Oh yeah....big john...couldn't agree with you more, look for more joint fishing trips soon.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great looking fish guys. I'm always amazed at the size of the cats you catch out of the Ohio River, i'm used to 3 and 4 pounders from Darby Creek.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm heading out this evening, how is current, drift/debris? River stage @ cincy is 30' now, so I'm thinking it should be a real good night especially based on how you guys did.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish guys, congrats to truck on the new PB blue cat!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

As you all have seen we had a great day of catching yesterday.Thanks again Jim for the help on my x15 depth finder  glad to hear the reel will be fixed cheap enough,dang fish.The hybrids will be running soon Jim so we will have to chase them for a while also.Here are a couple more pics.














I am not very good a fixing the pics background,kinda short on time today.Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunterm...there's still a fair amount of debris, you can tell from the pictures the water clarity. It was about 8" visibility
HEY MAN....!!!!


> should be a real good night especially based on how you guys did


  I'm not called Mrfish for nothing !!   
You'll do good...........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Another fish.....he was smoking me !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's Daryl's fish on his scale, about a 2# difference with the digital.......I NEED one of those none-digital scales !!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job on the fish guys!


----------

